
Bookless Public Library Opens In Texas - luu
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/09/14/222442870/bookless-public-library-opens-in-texas
======
gdilla
Also known as the internet. j/k

It's a great idea. What I'd love to see is a way for you to be able to check
out physical books in ebook form, maybe by scanning their ISBN while you're
browsing the stacks.

